# Hey Sw Virginia Lets Go Campin



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey all,







We live in Roanoke and have been camping in this area for 13years. I noticed that we have a few from around these parts and wondered if we can get together for our own micro rally. Anyone interested? I was thinkin Claytor lake or salthouse. maybe douthat or james river jellystone. What do you think?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

wingnut said:


> Hey all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You ever been to "Breaks Interstate park" on the KY/VA line?

Never been there myself, but read good things about it.
Looks like the same distance for both of us.

Clicky

Edit: Nevermind, Todd says it sucks there.


----------



## roanokecampers (Jul 31, 2006)

We would love to. We are available possibly the 9/23, and then 10/21 and then 11/11. Unfortunately, we will be out of town with daughter's travel soccer team the other weekends. If any of those dates work, we are certainly up for it. I have never been to Douthat. Would love to try it. Claytor Lake is fine too.

Roanoke Campers


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Todd....

Now you are tempting me with Claytor Lake.....Homecomig in Radford is October 13,14,15......I have been trying to talk Michelle into going.

I'll be watching this....

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## roanokecampers (Jul 31, 2006)

Unfortunately the DH will be in Dallas at a Cowboys game that weekend and there is no way I can pull the trailer by myself and he would absolutely hate to miss it. It is so tought coordinating schedules. You can never please everyone.







If this does not work out for us, then we can plan another.

Roanoke Campers


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

roanokecampers said:


> Unfortunately the DH will be in Dallas at a Cowboys game that weekend and there is no way I can pull the trailer by myself and he would absolutely hate to miss it. It is so tought coordinating schedules. You can never please everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love to come home......IT just isn't going to work for us now. WIsh I could make it down. I love Claytor.....

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Katrina said:


> Hey all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You ever been to "Breaks Interstate park" on the KY/VA line?

Never been there myself, but read good things about it.
Looks like the same distance for both of us.

Clicky

Edit: Nevermind, Todd says it sucks there.
[/quote]

I stayed at Breaks Interstate park in a cabin back in the mid 90's. I remember it being a great place, but the roads were terrible. The drive up to the park were on some gravel/dirt/old mountain roads that I would be concerned about towing a trailer on. That was a long time ago, so the path may have changed since then.


----------



## jidunl (Aug 5, 2006)

Hey - Sounds Interesting. Keep us informed.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Todd, 
If camping on the weekend of Oct 13-15 is a possibility for you they are having their Halloween weekend at the Holiday Trav-L part in Va Beach. I know that is a haul for you, but maybe you could make it a business trip for at least part of it








Darlene


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Sounds interesting.... I will keep checking on this thread!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would love to hook up with you and Lois again
But I don't think Peg will let me plan another trip this year
Sorry Buddy

Don


----------



## jidunl (Aug 5, 2006)

Let's pick a date and place. We are available any weekend in October. Roanokecampers mentioned the weekend of Oct 21. I have heard that Douthat is a great place. Any takers? We would look forward to meeting other outbackers in the area.


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Sounds good to us, we will need to call soon to make reservations. PM us and let us know.


----------



## roanokecampers (Jul 31, 2006)

Sounds good to us as well as long as we do not go too far from Roanoke, 2hrs max because I will have to come back into town on Saturday to take my daughter to a soccer game. I checked online for Douthat and they looked booked but I did not call. Lakeridge in Hillsville is always fun for kids. They are having a Halloween weekend that weekend. However, I am up for trying something new. Keep us posted.

Roanoke Campers


----------



## roanokecampers (Jul 31, 2006)

Just got this back from Lakeridge if you are interested. Just a thought

Hi Kate,
Thank you for contacting Lake Ridge RV Resort.

Availability at this time for 10/20/06-10/22/06 for sites in the wooded area on the lower circle follows.

VIP (full hookup, 30 amp, concrete patio) $39.00 per night up to 4 people.
01, 02, 03, 04, 05, 07, 08

W/E (Water & Electric, NO SEWER, 30 amp) $33.00 per night up to 4 people.
20, 24, 25, 29, 30, 32, 33, 34, 35, 37

You can check the location of these sites by going to our web site www.lakeridgerv.com and clicking on the site map.

Give us a call when you are ready to book your reservations 276-766-3703.


----------



## STRABO (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi -

We would also like to attend the Ferrum Folklife Festival on the college campus. Anyone been to a decent campground near there?

Anyone been to Camper's Paradise in Moneta? It's a small marina/campground on Smith Mt. Lake. We have reservations because its close to a place we will be visiting, and I wonder if its ok.

BTW - We stayed at Douthat in a cabin a couple of years ago during the fall. Really peaceful place.

Thanks


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Closest cmpground to Ferrum is Salthouse on Philpot lake. Need to call though it gets booked. It is 15 miles away. right on the lake. Good fishing too. We hope to be there this year as well. What about Lake Robertson the weekend of the 21st It is about the same distance as Douthat it is close to Lexington Va. 23.00 a night water and electric.


----------



## jidunl (Aug 5, 2006)

We have not been to either Lake Ridge or Lake Robertson. Is Lake Robertson closer for roanokecampers? Either campground will work for us.


----------



## roanokecampers (Jul 31, 2006)

Lake Robertson is closer. Our soccer game is in Goodview. I grew up in Rockbridge County and never went to Lake Robertson. I know nothing about it. Our children are 12, 13 and 14. I am just trying to convince them that it is okay and it can be fun if there is not a lot to do. It takes us over an hour and half to get to Hillsville. jidunl do you have older or younger children? We love trying new things so we are flexible.


----------



## jidunl (Aug 5, 2006)

We have older kids; girl 11, boy 13, girl 14, and boy 15. There might be some other options on the eastern side of Roanoke if we are looking for more activities. Both these campgrounds have pretty good ratings on rvparkreviews.com.

Paridise Lake Campground near Appomattox
http://www.paradise-lake.com/index.htm

Wildwood Campground in Monroe
http://www.wildwoodcampground.com/

We have not been to either of these, but as mentioned earlier, we are open to new adventures.


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

If you are up for a bit of adventure there is a campground called "Goose Dam Campground" in Sydnorsville VA. OR 9 miles from the "Walmart" on 220 in Sydnorsville.

This is a plane jane campground that is built into a hill. The entry road is a bit steep but we made it using the Armada, Not alot to offer but it is close to Ferrum about 17 miles by road or 25-30 minute drive. They have an honor system for ice, a bath house that might work, might not.

IF you were looking for "activities" for kids or such keep looking this will not be the place.

The family that runs the place is from Ireland and they are a very friendly bunch.

Maybee the campground dog will meet you and show you to your site.

We stayed here in June when Franklin High was holding graduation.

MK


----------



## roanokecampers (Jul 31, 2006)

Both campgrounds look great. Wildwood has a haunted house and such for Halloween. Halloween activities may be fun for the kids, but the other looked equally as good. That side of Roanoke works for us because of the soccer game, but I know it is a way off for other Roanokers.


----------



## jidunl (Aug 5, 2006)

Wingnut - Any other SW Virginia outbackers that want to join in that weekend - What are your thoughts?


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

I'll make it easier, You guys pick and keep me up to date we will make it. I have two kids 7years and 7months so it doesn't matter that much. just let us know.


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

OK. I'll admit that I have been watching this thread and not posting.
I hope a location and date get decided on for October camping. 
We live in the middle of all the campgrounds that have been mentioned so far.
Just let us know.

Mike


----------



## roanokecampers (Jul 31, 2006)

I checked with Wildwood and they are booked. I think with it being Fall a lot of places are full. Has anyone checked availability at any other of the campgrounds mentioned?


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2006)

Going to be at "Country Waye" in Luray, Va Oct 13-15. Haven't checked availability lately, but it should be beautiful up there then.

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## jidunl (Aug 5, 2006)

Sorry all - I have been tied up with work since the beginning of the week and have not had a chance to look into any of the campgrounds. I am taking a vacation day on Thursday so I will make some calls and see what I can find that is still open and post them Thursday night.


----------



## jidunl (Aug 5, 2006)

After doing some searching this afternoon I am finding the following campgrounds available:

Yogi Bear at Natural Bridge (James River) - has up to 5 sites together with full hook-ups
https://www.campnbr.com/index2.html

Paradise Lake Campground in Appomattox - has 5 sites available together - water and electric only
http://www.paradise-lake.com/index.htm

Walnut Hills Campground in Staunton - has 5 sites available together - water and electric only
http://www.walnuthillscampground.com/

Also Claytor Lake State Park still has sites available - water and electric only.

Makes no difference to us. We have a blue-tote, so we can live without sewer. From the web-site, Walnut Hills seems to be a very nice campground and gets good reviews on rvparkreviews.com. Problem here is that Staunton might be too far for roanokecampers. I look forward to your thoughts. It is getting late, so we need to move quickly.


----------



## roanokecampers (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks for checking this. I will get back to you tonight. I have camped at Walnut Hills. It is pretty nice. I would have to see where the sites were and it is a little far because of the game, but not, not do able. I know that there are mixed reviews about Jellystone. Let me talk to the DH and I will get back with everyone.

Again thanks for doing the leg work.

Roanoke Campers


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

sounds like you got it narrowed down. Just keep us posted and we'll sign up.


----------



## roanokecampers (Jul 31, 2006)

Make your reservations at the place you like best! If people wait around on us or our schedule nothing would get done. I cannot do anything about it today because we are off to DC for a soccer tournament. This is our life in the fall and spring unfortunately. We love Fall but always seem to miss it. We will tag along wherever you go if it works for us.

Have a great weekend....

Kate


----------



## jidunl (Aug 5, 2006)

Hey all - I have been thinking about this and I guess the real reason we want to get together is to give us all an opportunity to get together and meet local Outbackers. I would hate to preclude anyone because we are trying to get a "perfect campground". Therefore I have another suggestion. Several had mentioned the campground in the beginning of the thread, but we really haven't discussed it. I know we have bounced a lot of things around, but here it goes. Claytor Lake is obviously close for almost all of us. They still have 25 spots left in the "D" section. This is the "RV" section. Nice campground, doesn't cost a lot, but doesn't have all the other activities going on. My kids typically don't mind that. Most of our camping has been to state and federal parks similiar to Claytor Lake. This might be the best alternative if we are trying to get everyone together. I have never camped at Claytor Lake, and I see that they assign campgrounds when you arrive. Anyone know if we can still get spots together if we make reservations? Just an idea. Looking for some input. If this is agreeable to everyone and we can confirm we can camp together, let's start making reservations.


----------



## roanokecampers (Jul 31, 2006)

We are in! We love Claytor Lake and have camped there many times. We will make our reservations today.

Roanoke Campers

I forgot to add that I tried to reserve online but I was guaranteed that I would get in the D section. I do think it is a first come, first serve basis, but I am not sure. D section not that large. Everyone is pretty much right there together. I am going to make my reservations over the phone.


----------



## jidunl (Aug 5, 2006)

Hey - just checked with Claytor Lake - I can go early to the Park on Friday and reserve the campsites for the group. This way we can be together. I work in Radford, so I can easily get there over lunch on Friday and make it happen. All we need to do is make sure we have reservations. So - I will make reservations for Friday, Oct. 20th to Oct. 22 today. Guess I will need to know what name you made the reservation under. For those of you that want to join us, please confirm your reservation and the name it is under by e-mail to [email protected] (or PM me) and we will get it done. I will keep a count of who is coming on the message string. Look forward to it.

So far:

jidunl
roanokecampers


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Sounds Good and we like Claytor lake too we'll sign up tomorrow.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

jidunl said:


> Hey - just checked with Claytor Lake - I can go early to the Park on Friday and reserve the campsites for the group. This way we can be together. I work in Radford, so I can easily get there over lunch on Friday and make it happen. All we need to do is make sure we have reservations. So - I will make reservations for Friday, Oct. 20th to Oct. 22 today. Guess I will need to know what name you made the reservation under. For those of you that want to join us, please confirm your reservation and the name it is under by e-mail to [email protected] (or PM me) and we will get it done. I will keep a count of who is coming on the message string. Look forward to it.
> 
> So far:
> 
> ...


I really wish we could make that one........

Jim- I have to ask.....Where in Radford do you work? If you look closely at my avatar, you will understand why I ask....

Did I mention that we were looking at houses in Dublin and Blacksburg????? Just looking, but who knows!!!!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## jidunl (Aug 5, 2006)

Highlander96 - Have seen you around. Noticed the RU right away. Sorry you can't make it. I work at Kollmorgen - Now Danaher Motion on Rock Rd. in Radford.

Anyone else want to join us the weekend of October 20 at Claytor Lake State Park in Southwest Virginia.

So far we have:

jidunl
roanokecampers
wingnut


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Done, registered this morning. they said they had 20 sites in D left for that weekend.


----------



## roanokecampers (Jul 31, 2006)

Maybe we can take pumpkins for the kids to carve. My children are older, but still love carving a jack-o-lantern. It would be neat to see them all lit at night.


----------



## bharr1s (Sep 26, 2006)

We just bought our Outback and can't wait to go camping but it appears many of the campgrounds close in the middle of October. I love camping when it's a little chilly. We would really like to camp on the Greenbrier River in WVA.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Bill said:


> We just bought our Outback and can't wait to go camping but it appears many of the campgrounds close in the middle of October. I love camping when it's a little chilly. We would really like to camp on the Greenbrier River in WVA.


Bill,

Welcome!!!

Too bad you missed our trip to Elkins over Labor Day weekend.

Todd-Looks like we are going to have to get all of these people to Luray this summer.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Tim, I don't know if Luray is ready for that many outbacks they may think they are being invaded.









Bill, Welcome if you can make it come on down to Claytor Lake.


----------



## jidunl (Aug 5, 2006)

Do I smell I summer 2007 Virginia Rally?


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

jidunl said:


> Do I smell I summer 2007 Virginia Rally?


We have done it for the past two years.

Figure on Camp Jellystone in Luray sometime in the end of June........ We usually have people from all over VA, MD and PA for that trip. Plus lots of birch beer!!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------

